# Auction



## Mario (31/10/14)

I just had this idea for this forum,why dont we run a Auction?
E-Juice/Mods/RDA

Might be alot of fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (31/10/14)

Auctions used to be fun but the last few years I've seen a few turn nasty quickly. They should only be done if it's done via something like a 3rd party that will hold the auctioned object and regulate the sale strictly to closing date and final offer. Hate it when auctioned items get withdrawn or continuously extended because sellers aren't reaching expected target figures, which is unethical because they're essentially selling under false pretenses. If you're going to auction, then you MUST adhere to the auction system.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## johan (1/11/14)

We've run auctions before on this forum without any nasties and it was great fun:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/live-auction.2698/page-3


----------



## Al3x (1/11/14)

I am liking this idea, will crunch some numbers and see what I can put up, But if I do there will be a reserve price.

Tell me what you guys think, what and how we could go about doing this, would be fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (1/11/14)

Nice idea


----------



## kimbo (1/11/14)

I like this idea as well .. I will put up most of the stuff i review to fund the next one . I will just keep one or two for myself, like The Rose and ZNA, match made in heaven 

Lets see were this goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (1/11/14)

If this goes well i have this to Auction

*ELITE
POISON
40ml
6 nic.

*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

Hey guys, if anyone is interested in starting an auction then please read this thread for the rules.... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/auction-rules-for-discussion.3009/


----------



## devdev (3/11/14)

For what its worth Auctions have in the past been done in a manner that lacked good faith and honesty.

Specifically I am thinking of when VapeMob's boss offered Boba's for an auction, and then during the auction when people were bidding, the goods were suddenly sold via a private deal to an unknown person.

That is the reason why those rules were drafted. If goods are held in escrow then it can be done but that requires someone to administrate it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

